# Lizards



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a pond I fish where the bass are on the beds, I fished it the other night and had pretty fair luck with a 7" Berkley power worm, pretty sure most if not all the fish I caught were smaller males guarding the beds. I thought I read somewhere that lizards were also a good bait to try, the last year or so I have really got hooked on soft plastics so I didnt really need a reason or push to go out and buy more lol. My question is are these pretty much fished the same as worms?? any brand/color work better?? Thanks


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah just fish them like you would a worm, drag them across the bottom, try hopping it every now and then. Only difference I see in lizards when it comes to brands is the hardness of the plastic. I tend to go for the softer plastic but everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank You...probably make the trip to a sporting goods store later this afternoon.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I really like Zoom lizards. Never tried using them on beds myself...but I hear it is a great technique. I'm not much on bed/sight fishing, but I fish lizards all summer long. Texas rigged, Carolina rigged, even weightless like a fluke. Lizards are great.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I am not sight fishing them either, we fish this pond at night and the first fish we got the other night was so fat I thought she would bust before we got her back in. The rest of the fish we caught that night were all smaller(males I assume) that were guarding the nest, all pretty close to the bank.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Well made it out tonight and fished the lizards for a bit, didn't do great but not bad either. I caught 3 on a 6" Zoom lizard in Junebug color. I wish it could have been more but I was happy in the end since it was my first time fishing them. No nice ones all 3 in the 10-11" range.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was using a watermelon lizard(carolina) a few years back, and wasn't having much luck. i dyed the tips of the legs and tail chartruse and the the Bass must have seen it a little better, and started catching fish. Havent used them a whole lot lately though.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I used them for the first time lastnight, I threw it around for roughly a hour and caught 2-3 bass on it, missed a couple. I tried to give it some time and not just give up after a few cast.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Lizards are great baits. They're a little tough to use when you're flipping or pitching them into cover with a lot of branches and twigs though, because they're long, and have a thin tail. The tail or the legs have a tendency to wrap around little twigs, and it can ruin an otherwise perfect cast. You can alleviate the problem a little bit by spraying it with a scent. The oil in the scent helps it penetrate cover better because it doesn't stick as easily to the twig. But you have to apply it pretty regularly. 

Other than that they're awesome. If you have any belly weighted hooks you may want to give rigging a lizard on one and swimming it a try. I like a 1/16 oz. weighted hook. Swim it and pause it near key looking places in cover. The belly weighted hook gives it a slow horizontal fall, and those little legs and tails twitching does the trick. I use all 3 sizes of Zoom Lizards. 4", 6", and 8" in either June Bug, black with red glitter, or green pumpkin. Great baits


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, I could use some help lol.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the zoom lizards as well. 6-8" pumpkin with green tail are nice.


----------

